# Delivered This Am



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This arrived from Paul (PGTips) this morning,









Thanks Mate its very cool























I wonder if I could put a cheap quartz movement in this case?
















Don`t worry Paul only joking I`ll look after her









* Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2146 Automatic Movement*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Mac, always liked the dial on that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Nice one Mac, always liked the dial on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan I think this dial is one of the best of the non-`Vostok Europe` models


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice one Mac. That's certainly one of the nicest dials I've seen on an Amphibia.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I miss her already









Enjoy it Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Nice one Mac. That's certainly one of the nicest dials I've seen on an Amphibia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks George I agree it is rather nice











pg tips said:


> I miss her already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul I will, and don`t worry as I said I`ll look after her


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, I really starting to like these 2 piece rhino's. Looks great on the watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Wow, I really starting to like these 2 piece rhino's. Looks great on the watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hakim, its not a Rhino its one of Roy`s Heavy Duty Nylon Strap`s available in Black, Blue or Green, 18mm or 20mm size, Â£3.00 each, absolute bargain and very cool


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hakim said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I really starting to like these 2 piece rhino's. Looks great on the watchÂ
> ...


I too love these straps and find them more comfortable than the Rhino which is very hard and inflexible in comparison. I wear mine on a Porsche Orfina chrono and it looks great.

Roy - any chance of these in 22mm?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have one on my 11 qtz special with a deployant. great strap.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

psychlist said:


> Roy - any chance of these in 22mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at the moment, sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got 22 HDN`s now









I love `em









Comfortabe, stylish (see photo below) and dirt cheap, if only they came in 22mm and brown
















*RLT-17, #17/30, 17 Jewel Unitas 6498 Movement on Green HDN*


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice vostok indeed.... havent seen that dial for a while...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Mach. Yes you are right. Real bargain at 3 bucks a piece!

Look great on the RLT17 too


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Those nylon 2 piece are great straps.They look the biz IMO.Good value too.You can have 3 for the price of a normal strap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Those nylon 2 piece are great straps.They look the biz IMO.Good value too.You can have 3 for the price of a normal strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True Alex









I do have a Rhino 2 piece, but its a bit thin IMHO, these are better









If only they were available in 22mm and brown


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

22mm are a little thin on the ground IMO







Roy has a few,better selection than most,but not wearing leather sort of limits one doesn't it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> 22mm are a little thin on the ground IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Alex its a bugger
















I`ve been trying to find something suitable for my Zeno 47mm Beobachtungsuhr ( on the left of the photo) for yonks but nothing seems right


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice,I had a Glycine the same as that









Trouble with the B'uhr is it is a big pilots watch,and leather is what it should be on.A dive strap is never going to look right









If it were me,I would try a Nato.I know I am not keen on them,but I used to wear them.A Bond Nato in 22mm would look the Bogs Dollocks on that Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Nice,I had a Glycine the same as that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve tried one but they are too thin for it, just looked a bit weedy IMO









I did try a modern sports 22mm nylon strap Roy managed to get a few months ago, it looked great but had plastic push together fastners which didn`t suit the Zeno`s vintage looks







.

I agree it does look good on leather but as a veggie for me thats not a good enough reason









I`ll just have to keep looking









BTW the Glycine is cool







, love the simple Panny style dial and the colour, great in low light, which is why its my watch of choice when I`m working nights


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have worn big watches like that on a Nato.I have on original B'uhr 55mm.27mm lug width.Wore it on a 22mm Nato for a while,until my custom strap arrived









Trouble with Nato is they are thin,but IMO you have to wear them snug with big watches otherwise they flap around and are not comfortable and look rubbish.

If you have a Bond Nato,put it on the watch,take a pic and post it.I bet it gets a good reaction







Sometimes you need other perspectives,I know I don't























Stay away from Plasticky looking straps and rubber on Zeno,It is all wrong.Nylon is the only answer IMO







Unless you can get hold of a faux leather strap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have worn big watches like that on a Nato.I have on original B'uhr 55mm.27mm lug width.Wore it on a 22mm Nato for a while,until my custom strap arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good idea Alex









I haven`t got a 22mm nato at the moment but I will take some photo`s of it with the straps I do have and post them later, got to go into town and do my weekly shop now









BTW would love to see photos of your B`uhr


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Would it be worth trying to customise and double up 2 nato's ?

No silly idea please ignor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one









I used to be a obsessed with straps and what looked right on a particular watch.I could not throw it on any old thing.It has to suit the kind of watch it is.I know certain people here like leather on divers.I cannot stand it,even if it looks good














Acessorise


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG,I thought that







Glad you said it though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep I end up looking the pratt whilst everyone else says I'm so glad pg said that and not me!









You could try finding a 22mm canvas belt and cutting it to size?









Or just wear leather, the cows dead anyway


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Yep I end up looking the pratt whilst everyone else says I'm so glad pg said that and not me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have thought about converting a canvas belt but seems a lot of hassle and my fingers are not good may try it as a last resort.









As for your final suggestion lets just say most veggies don`t see it that way


----------

